

Yahoos Learn To Wear Ties To Big Meetings - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoos-learn-to-wear-ties-to-big-meetings-2009-10

======
ajju
Perhaps Yahoo needed a bit of discipline at the top, but "I wear a tie now" is
a really bad example to illustrate "We have learnt from our mistakes".

------
the_real_r2d2
Look at his eyes and the expression in his face. He is not comfortable and he
does not believe what he is saying. He WANTS to believe it though. Or perhaps
I've just watched "Lie to Me" too much.

~~~
etherael
^^ This. The guy is trying to convince himself that if yahoo plays by the old
school rules, everything will be ok.

In truth, this is likely exactly what yahoo should _not_ be doing.

------
chrischen
They'd better start learning more and faster than just to wear ties.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
I think ties are for big consolidated enterprises that are slow and difficult
to move (or at least that is my prejudge). Yahoo! does not need ties, they
need to move fast and get in top of Google, MS, Facebook and Twitter. They
have to re-invent themselves if they want to survive.

------
dotcoma
wow. so, now they "get it". the tie thing, that is.

